# Insignia with CD 400 usb doesnt work



## nuclearcodes (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi i bought an insignia just a few days a go. The car has cd 400 audio system and no navigation. I was very excited about the usb port and the ability to play directly mp3 files directly from flash disc. But when i attach a flash disc this first mp3 starts to play but after 2-3 sec the audio swich to cd or FM band. I am very confused about it. The booklet says that the format must be FAT32 and mp3 count should be less than 1000. These conditions ara ok but still got no result. Do you have any idea about the solution. Thank you....


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

nuclearcodes said:


> Hi i bought an insignia just a few days a go. The car has cd 400 audio system and no navigation. I was very excited about the usb port and the ability to play directly mp3 files directly from flash disc. But when i attach a flash disc this first mp3 starts to play but after 2-3 sec the audio swich to cd or FM band. I am very confused about it. The booklet says that the format must be FAT32 and mp3 count should be less than 1000. These conditions ara ok but still got no result. Do you have any idea about the solution. Thank you....


I know nothing about there radios, if you left there and it didn't work go back! If they can't make it work ask for a refund!


----------

